# Startin our fall garden



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

The squash, green beans, beets, collards, onions, garlic and lettuce are out of the ground. Will start this week preparing the ground for our fall garden. Planting fall tomatoes with clippings from our now tomato plants, turnips, curly leaf mustard, winter squash, purple hull peas, collards and winter onions.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I'm jealous. I can't start my fall garden until September and that is only if it starts raining again. 

Do you grow carrots? They overwinter beautifully!


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Clarice said:


> The squash, green beans, beets, collards, onions, garlic and lettuce are out of the ground. Will start this week preparing the ground for our fall garden. Planting fall tomatoes with clippings from our now tomato plants, turnips, curly leaf mustard, winter squash, purple hull peas, collards and winter onions.


Clarice, what does that mean, you have clippings from your now tomato plants? They must be heirloom right? I didn't even know that people took clippings from their plants.........


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

neldarez said:


> Clarice, what does that mean, you have clippings from your now tomato plants? They must be heirloom right? I didn't even know that people took clippings from their plants.........


Break off the "suckers" from your tomato plants. Most plants have plenty of them. Be careful to not tear a strip up the shoot. Break it reasonably clean. Drop them in a vase of water and they will start shooting out roots in a few days. Then put them in the ground. 
Another way is to let one of the stalks of the main plant lay on the ground. It will begin to send out new roots were it touches the ground. Once it has roots, snip it off the main stem, gently dig it up and move it to it's new location.


----------



## crazychickenlady (Jun 30, 2011)

Good for you Clarice! I just worked up a bed the day before yesterday and I have my seeds ready to go for lettuce, spinach, kale, chard, arugula and broccoli. Part of my plan for today is to get those planted and clean out my little greenhouse to get ready for the late fall veggies.

Best wishes on your fall goodies!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Break off the "suckers" from your tomato plants. Most plants have plenty of them. Be careful to not tear a strip up the shoot. Break it reasonably clean. Drop them in a vase of water and they will start shooting out roots in a few days. Then put them in the ground.
> Another way is to let one of the stalks of the main plant lay on the ground. It will begin to send out new roots were it touches the ground. Once it has roots, snip it off the main stem, gently dig it up and move it to it's new location.


Ooohhhh, learn something new every day!
So how does this effect the harvest time? Seems to me that most tomatoes have a fairly long amount of time from the time you plant a transplant to the time you harvest. If you plant a clipping, is the harvest time shorter? Or is it the same, making this method good for regions with long growing seasons but not so good for mid- to short- seasons?


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes, we will be planting carrots. Thanks Uncle Joe for the input about the tomatoes. DH has been doing our fall tomatoes this way for quite sometime now.


----------



## dukech1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Wish we could start ours, in the same boat with all other Texans now. Trying to keep what we have alive. Planning on beets, turnips, brussels sprouts, cabbage and a couple of others. Turnips winter well, and I like them.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

goshengirl said:


> If you plant a clipping, is the harvest time shorter? Or is it the same, making this method good for regions with long growing seasons but not so good for mid- to short- seasons?


It's shorter than starting from seed because you're starting with an established plant that probably already has flowers on it and it's already acclimated to it's environment.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> It's shorter than starting from seed because you're starting with an established plant that probably already has flowers on it and it's already acclimated to it's environment.


Will the top shoots work?My tomatoes are already brown on the bottom but the tops still look good even a couple are still blooming.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Hard to believe it is time for the fall garden ... but it is. Green beans, carrots and more greens. I hope to get them in this evenng. 

But that means 11 ta 12 weeks till our first frost.


----------

